# Deeper Fishfinder



## Tschaky (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe mal nach dem Deeper gesucht und bin so auf die Seite gekommen. 
Hier mal ein Testvideo/Bericht, vielleicht interssiert das euch:

http://www.predatorfishing.at/2013/10/deeper-session-2/

Achja ich habe gewartet bin es einen deutschen Händler dafür gibt und bin darauf gestoßen:
www.buydeeper.de

Direkt bestellt

Konnte nicht mehr länger warte, am Samstag oder Montag ist es endlich da!

Gruß Walde


----------



## wolf86 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

Meiner wurde gestern abend geliefert.

macht auf mich erstmal nen sehr guten eindruck, werde heut mal nen ersten test im gartenteich machen. samstag wollt ich eh mal wieder zum feedern raus, da wird dann mal der erste richtige test durchgeführt. die deeper app macht auch nen sehr guten eindruck.

mfg


----------



## wolf86 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

Erster Test im Gartenteich:

scheint tauglich zu sein, Wassertiefe und Temperatur stimmen, Bodenstruktur auch.

Und auch Fische wurden inkl. Tiefe richtig angezeigt.


bin schon aufn ersten test am kiesweiher gespannt.


----------



## Tschaky (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

Da bin ich echt mal gespannt auf den Testbericht.

Und wünsche dir natürlich viele Fische ;-)


----------



## Jo-sch (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

Den habe ich mir auf der Boot in Düsseldorf auch angeschaut. Ich war noch ein bisschen unsicher. Die Firma für den Vertrieb sitzt in Emden, da komme ich auf jeden Fall in diesem Jahr noch hin. Schönes Teil!
http://www.nordwest-funk.de/shop_2/


----------



## andy84 (28. Februar 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

Hab schon viel darüber gelesen, und gehört dass die eher ungenau sind, zeigen anscheinend an gleicher stelle verschiedene Tiefen an, ansonsten würd mich das teil auch interessieren, wenns wirklich was taugt, lasst von euch hören wenn ihr ihn ausgiebig getestet habt.


----------



## Tschaky (1. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

Ahh dort kostet er 229€, bei www.buydeeper.de bekommst in 10€ billiger  

Ich werde ihn am Samstag mal am großen Rhein testen.

@Andy wo hast das gelesen? Weil bei diesem Teil habe ich das noch nicht gehört, ist ja sozusagen ziemlich neu auf dem Markt soviel ich weiß.


----------



## Jo-sch (1. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*



Tschaky schrieb:


> Ich werde ihn am Samstag mal am großen Rhein testen.


Viel Spaß, ich gehe mit der großen Eisenbahn spielen!;+


----------



## andy84 (1. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

habs hier im ab gelesen, es giebt ein- zweiThemen drüber, schau dich mal um, auch auf anderen boards wurde das geschrieben...bin mir also einwenig unsicher


----------



## Seele (1. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

Sehr guter Ansatz, aber das steckt noch sehr in den Kinderschuhen. 

Aber wenn die das Ziel konsequent weiter verfolgen ist da sicher ein Markt vorhanden. 
Beobachte die Sache schon eine Weile, aber für mich ist es noch zu früh das Teil zu kaufen, zumal ich nahezu jeden Stein bei mir im Gewässer kenne  zumindest die wichtig sind. 

Was sie auf jeden Fall noch verbessern müssen: 
- Reichweite
- Akkulaufzeit (davon kann man nie genug haben) 
- ne Geberstange bzw. Saugnapf wäre praktisch
- Software, speziell die Grayline usw. 

Aber wie gesagt, tolle Idee und schon ganz nett umgesetzt. Für Leute die kein Boot haben oder nur sehr selten mit dem Boot unterwegs sind ist das sicherlich eine Alternative. Weil reichen tut das Ding allemal, denn es zeigt die Tiefe an und das ist das wichtigste.


----------



## wolf86 (3. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

also nach ersten kurzen test am samstag an der kiesgrube muss ich sagen dass ich des dingens echt top (für meine ansprüche) finde.

was ich bis jetzt schon mal sagen kann, ist dass die sache mit unterschiedlichen tiefenangaben an gleicher stelle etc., bei mir nicht aufgetreten sind. wenn ich den fishfinder über der gleichen stelle eingeholt habe oder diesen an einem platz gelassen habe hat wurde auch immer gleiche tiefe und bodenstruktur angezeigt. 

reichweite hatte ich so 40-45 m am samstag, für manche wenig für mich eigentlich völlig ausreichend, muss jeder selber wissen.

sehr schön finde ich auch die zugehörige app, zwar mit sicherheit noch ausbaufähig aber das wichtigste is drin.

mfg


----------



## Dominik.L (12. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

hallo,

habe mich auch länger über den deeper informiert und bin auf einen sehr interessanten konkurenten gestoßen: vexilar sonarphone. dieser sendet mit wifi, somit ca. 100m reichweite. des weteren wirkt er wesentlich genauer. und mit ca. 100€ + versand und zoll auch günstiger. ich werde ihn mir demnächst bestellen und wenn gewünscht berichten.


----------



## labralehn (12. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

um hier nicht off zu werden, habe ich einen extra Thread erstellt für den anderen Fishfinder

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=109


----------



## Dominik.L (12. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

hi labralehn,
den yachting fc60x hab ich auch, aber mehr als die tiefe anzeigen kann er nicht. und das gefühl hab ich beim deeper auch. bei dem sonarphone habe ich die hoffnung das da etwas mehr geht. es gibt zwar bis jetzt erst wenige youtube videos, aber die sind beeindruckend. auf einem ist zu sehen wie das echolot den köder beim vertikalangeln erkennt und anzeigt.


----------



## Dominik.L (12. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

http://youtu.be/zGRY9sR51cY


----------



## Tschaky (12. März 2014)

*AW: Deeper Fishfinder*

In etwa zwei Wochen gibt es ein Update für den Deeper Smart Fishfinder (App). Zu den Neuerungen sollen die Darstellung der Bodenstruktur/härte nun angezeigt werden und auch Pflanzen. Mal sehen was es noch so geben wird.

Wird zur Zeit auf der CeBIT vorgestellt.


----------

